# CHICAGO



## Astonish (May 29, 2005)

Hi I wanted to know if there were any social anxiety groups in the City of Chicago. If anyone know please let me know.


----------



## Xalidus (Jun 1, 2006)

This place mentions group therapy. But I don't know any more than what's on their website, since I haven't been able to bring myself to call them and I'm afraid if I order one of their information packets then the people I live with will see it in the mail. It is one of the more promising finds that I've made in my online search.


----------



## Astonish (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for telling me about the website. I went ahead and requested the information. If you're worried about your roomates seeing the mail, just tell them it's for a resarch project you're working on.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Astonish... you still here?


----------



## Astonish (May 29, 2005)

Yes I'm still here. What's going on?


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Were you able to find a good support group in Chicago?


----------



## Astonish (May 29, 2005)

No I didn't find any groups yet.


----------

